# 350Z Solar Orange



## jim2gym (May 4, 2007)

Dear all,

Could someone please tell me the color code for this color.
Also, is this color a single coat of paint?

Many thanks,


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

07 Solar Orange is A53.

You'd be hard pressed to find any new car with single stage paint. I'm sure it's got clearcoat.


----------



## michael350znut (Oct 30, 2006)

Usually there are 2 coats of the color and 3 coats of clear. Sometimes with the new clear they only use 2. I do know there are 2 coats of color and clear, not sure if it has 3 coats clear.


----------

